# [Q] Bluetooth profile priorities?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So I have a Thunderbolt running AOSP-based (OMFGB or CM7, depending on the day) ROMs. My question, however, is more Android-specific.

*Is it possible to configure priorities among different Bluetooth accessories on a per-profile basis?*

To explain what this means, here's what I'm looking to do. I have BT stereo headphones and I also have a BT-enabled stereo in my car. When I'm walking around, sitting at my desk, etc. I want my headphones to be connected using both the media and phone profiles. However, when I get into my car, I want my car's stereo to control the media profile (not the phone profile) while my headphones continue to control the phone profile (but not the media profile). When I turn my car/stereo off, then my headphones should regain control of the media profile.

Now I can already manually set it such that my stereo is on media and my headphones are on phone so I can jam in the car but take calls with my headphones. I do this by disabling the phone profile for my stereo (simply a checkbox in the options) and then keep connecting back and forth between my stereo and headphones until they're both connected at the same time and my headphones aren't trying to hijack the media profile. Sometimes I simply click on my stereo once and I'm done, other times I have to keep connecting back and forth 3-4 times.

I'd like to just have my phone always use my stereo for media if it's available, otherwise use my headphones if they're available and I'd be happy. Phone call profile works perfect as is (i.e. my stereo never connects with that profile once I've unchecked that box).

Is there an app for this or some tricks I don't know about?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bump?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

